# [TeXLive] Holy shit. The ice has shifted



## graudeejs (May 6, 2013)

http://www.freshports.org/commit.php?message_id=201305060044.r460iNSw029298@svn.freebsd.org

Time to celebrate. Looks like TeXLive will finally be imported to ports.


----------



## fonz (May 6, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Time to celebrate. Looks like TeXLive will finally be imported to ports.


Yeah, some time ago an enterprising soul posted to ports@ and we've been doing some testing. It appears to work fairly well, but do keep in mind that it's still somewhat experimental. In particular, the TeXLive port and its dependencies may conflict with TeTeX and related things you may have installed at the moment. Of course I hope everything goes smoothly for everybody, but there may still be some teething problems.


----------



## Beastie (May 6, 2013)

It's always nice to see new ports.


----------



## fonz (May 6, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It's always nice to see new ports.


Of course, but especially this one. TeTeX works well enough for me, but it's getting old and archaic. TeXLive is something that has been missing on FreeBSD platforms for a while, so it's nice to see that progress is being made.


----------



## jozze (May 6, 2013)

News is also in the UPDATING 

Do you think we can expect a simple config flag changes in the dependencies, so we can keep teTeX, or a full transition "manual" in which case teTeX would be eventually removed from ports?


----------



## jrm@ (May 6, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> TeXLive is something that has been missing on FreeBSD platforms for a while, so it's nice to see that progress is being made.



Good news!

It's been missing from FreeBSD _ports_ for a while.  The installer from the TeX Users Group is not so bad.  But, yeah, it will be nice to have it in the ports system so other ports can (eventually) depend on it.


----------



## vermaden (May 6, 2013)

Hell has frozen


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 6, 2013)

Well, it's been a little nippy down here for a while.


----------



## fonz (May 15, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Do you think we can expect a simple config flag changes in the dependencies, so we can keep teTeX, or a full transition "manual" in which case teTeX would be eventually removed from ports?


Currently, there's the following knob:
	
	



```
TEX_DEFAULT=texlive
```
Using that, all ports that depend on teTeX _should_ now depend on TeXLive instead. If there are still problems, please report them.

I can't be sure, but I expect teTeX to be entirely phased out eventually. It's old, no longer maintained and even the author tells you not to use it anymore.


----------



## zeissoctopus (May 15, 2013)

print/latex-cjk is not ready for 
	
	



```
TEX_DEFAULT=texlive
```


----------



## fonz (May 15, 2013)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> print/latex-cjk is not ready for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll pass it on. What exactly goes wrong?


----------



## zeissoctopus (May 15, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll pass it on. What exactly goes wrong?



option DVIPDFMX is hard coded to tetex stuff.

print/freetype-tools's 
	
	



```
RUNDEPEND=t1asm
```
 is hard coded to teTeX and conflicted with bulk print/texlive-base's pkg-plist.

print/texlive-base needs to be more modularized to achieve drop-in replacement with teTeX for downstream ports.


----------



## zeissoctopus (May 16, 2013)

print/dvipdfmx is broken

```
===>  Configuring for dvipdfmx-20110311
......
checking for kpse_find_file in -lkpathsea... no
configure: error: kpathsea library not found
......    
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/wrkdirs/usr/ports/print/dvipdfmx/work/dvipdfmx-20110311/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg info -g -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/dvipdfmx.
===>  Cleaning for dvipdfmx-20110311
```


----------



## fonz (May 16, 2013)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> option DVIPDFMX is hard coded to tetex stuff.
> 
> print/freetype-tools's
> 
> ...


These two are the responsibility of the respective port maintainers. I'll notify them.



			
				zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> print/texlive-base needs to be more modularized to achieve drop-in replacement with teTeX for downstream ports.


That is a long-term goal, but it's being worked on.

I'll have a further look at the print/dvipdfmx issue you reported.


----------



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

So is TeXLive port stabilized yet? I am asking, because I noticed some of you had some problems integrating it into the system, and I have decided to wait a little, before making a switch.


----------



## fonz (Jun 28, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> So is TeXLive port stabilized yet?


That probably depends on exactly what you mean by stabilised. TeXLive itself has been pretty much good to go for a while now, but there might still be some issues with other ports you (may) have installed that require LaTeX and are still hardcoded (or otherwise bound) to teTeX. Generally speaking it's the port maintainer's job to make sure it observes the TEX_DEFAULT knob, so there _could_ still be some infrequently used ports out there that haven't been updated yet. I haven't seen many such reports lately though.

If you build your ports in a jail (in which case you don't run the risk of hosing your system) I'd say just have a go and report any problems, either by sending an e-mail to the freebsd-tex@ mailing list yourself or by posting it here in which case I'll pass it on. If you don't build your ports in a jail I recommend you check your currently installed (and hopefully up to date) ports for LaTeX dependency, check their Makefiles for the aforementioned knob and ask (either here or on the mailing list) about ports you don't trust.


----------



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I have a jail for testing such things. I'll try it to see if it goes well.


----------

